# JavaFX 2 vs Swing



## BigPun (31. Jul 2012)

Hallo Freunde, 
versuche mich gerade für einen der GUI-Toolkits zu entscheiden, vielleicht bekomm ich ja ein paar schöne tipps und mir kann einer die Vor.- und Nachteile sagen ^^

:toll:


----------



## c_sidi90 (31. Jul 2012)

Kommt ja ganz  auf dein Vorhaben an. Ich spare mir mal die sämtliche Google-ergebnisse zu zitieren und verweise auf einen Thread aus der SuFu, wo es um ähnliches geht 

http://www.java-forum.org/scala-groovy-jython-javafx/85980-swing-swt-java-fx.html


----------



## BigPun (31. Jul 2012)

Ich möchte eine kleine Doku schreiben. In meinem Beispiel möchte ich im Prinzip einen String eingeben, der danach einen REST service aufruft....

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<?import java.lang.*?>
<?import javafx.scene.*?>
<?import javafx.scene.control.*?>
<?import javafx.scene.layout.*?>

<Group id="sb-clipboard" xmlns:fx="http://javafx.com/fxml">
  <fx:define>
    <SplitPane dividerPositions="0.5" focusTraversable="true" orientation="VERTICAL" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="320.0">
      <items>
        <AnchorPane minHeight="0.0" minWidth="0.0" prefHeight="100.0" prefWidth="160.0">
          <children>
            <Button id="buttonOk" layoutX="206.0" layoutY="55.0" onAction="#handleButtonAction" prefHeight="20.0" prefWidth="53.0" text="Ok" />
            <TextField id="enterText" layoutY="33.0" prefWidth="200.0" text="Type in String" AnchorPane.leftAnchor="59.0" AnchorPane.rightAnchor="59.0" />
          </children>
        </AnchorPane>
        <AnchorPane minHeight="0.0" minWidth="0.0" prefHeight="100.0" prefWidth="160.0">
          <children>
            <Label id="label" layoutX="23.0" layoutY="40.0" minHeight="16.0" minWidth="69.0" prefHeight="16.000099999997474" prefWidth="112.0" />
            <TextArea id="textArea" prefHeight="66.0" prefWidth="200.0" wrapText="true" AnchorPane.bottomAnchor="15.0" AnchorPane.leftAnchor="59.0" AnchorPane.rightAnchor="59.0" AnchorPane.topAnchor="15.0" />
          </children>
        </AnchorPane>
      </items>
    </SplitPane>
  </fx:define>
</Group>
[/XML]


----------



## Paddelpirat (1. Aug 2012)

c_sidi90 hat gesagt.:


> Kommt ja ganz  auf dein Vorhaben an. Ich spare mir mal die sämtliche Google-ergebnisse zu zitieren und verweise auf einen Thread aus der SuFu, wo es um ähnliches geht
> 
> http://www.java-forum.org/scala-groovy-jython-javafx/85980-swing-swt-java-fx.html



Der Link bezieht sich aber noch auf JavaFX als Skriptsprache und nicht auf JavaFX 2.

Der Vorteil von Swing ist halt, dass es doch etwas ausgereifter und gut getestet ist. Ansonsten finde ich JavaFX 2 schöner. Hängt halt auch davon ab, wie viel Zeit man hat um sich in JavaFX 2 einzuarbeiten, denn zu Swing gibt es doch deutlich mehr Lektüre. Oracles Empfehlung für neue Software geht allerdings in Richtung JavaFX 2.


----------

